

Books you sould be reading right now - phatbyte
http://www.henriquebarroso.com/books-you-should-be-reading-right-now/

======
telemachos
The author lives in the future - or works for Apress? - since the HTML5 book
he recommends (for reading right now) has a publication date of August 15th,
2010. Does Apress do beta-releases now?

~~~
phatbyte
Yes, you're right, I will probably update that. Thanks for noticing it. I just
needed a couple of books that could improve, and that seemed fine lol. My bad.

